# KCBS Judging Class and Table Captain's class Tupelo Ms



## pkerchef (Dec 10, 2011)

In support of our contest in March we are hosting a KCBS judging class . Immediately following that will be a Table Captain class. January 7 2012 Come learn how to judge KCBS events and share in some killer Q . Thanks Pkerchef


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 10, 2011)

But but but I'm in Florida. Thats a pretty good trec.


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 10, 2011)

Sorry to far i wish i could.


----------



## pkerchef (Dec 11, 2011)

Florida is not too far and who knows you may win the prize for the person that travels the most miles to the class. When i took the MIM class a few years ago there was a guy there that came from Quebec . I have seen him judge at MIM so he has returned for more than just the judging classs.


----------

